# Grilled butterflied chicken, sweet potatoes, asparagus



## TheCook (Jul 26, 2007)

Tried out this new rub I found called Grill Mates cinamon chipolte rub. (new to me atleast)  I put it on the chicken and a few of the sweet tator slices.  I used melted butter and honey to baste the chicken while it cooked, thought that would give it a good flavor.  I covered the chicken with bacon strips.  I got that idea from a video I saw on youtube.  Some guy from canada.  Claimed that it keeps the breast moist...and it did.  Sweet taters were good, I think they would of been better with some sugar on them.  or honey.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 26, 2007)

Only problem with the bacon was the chicken skin wasnt crisp underneath it.  Had the consistency of boiled chicken skin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice.
I was going to say how nice the "Plating" looked but it was all beautifull looking right there on the grill.

Gotta fork?


----------



## john a (Jul 26, 2007)

You're eating good dude.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great nice job.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2007)

Man your a cookin fool these days.....j/k...I know these are from when yer puter wasn't happy.... Good work as usual!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## TheCook (Jul 26, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Man your a cookin fool these days.....j/k...I know these are from when yer puter wasn't happy.... Good work as usual!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



Im a grillin maniac!!!


----------



## TheCook (Jul 28, 2007)

amdphreak said:
			
		

> Man that looks good.  The next chicken I do is going to be just like that with the hog on top.
> 
> [smilie=orange.gif]



This is the video where I got the idea using the bacon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGQr8xmxRT0


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

MmmmMMMM!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 29, 2007)

Double MMMmmmm


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 29, 2007)

Mmmmm......bacon!

Love2 love the way you're grilling.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

